# Should I or shouldn't I.......?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

The IV chemo this time made me lose my hair. I look just like a baby. My husband tells me that I have a very nicely shaped head.

I bought a wig over the holidays and it looks pretty nice on me. Should I admit to wearing a wig or just let them figure out? It's not too different from the way I was wearing my hair .... other than it's 2 or 3 inches longer.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its completely up to you. If you have told anyone you are getting chemo, then I'd probably also tell them about the hair loss, just so they have a better understanding of what you are going through. 




NextTimeAround said:


> The IV chemo this time made me lose my hair. I look just like a baby. My husband tells me that I have a very nicely shaped head.
> 
> I bought a wig over the holidays and it looks pretty nice on me. Should I admit to wearing a wig or just let them figure out? It's not too different from the way I was wearing my hair .... other than it's 2 or 3 inches longer.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Your head, your wig, your business...if they ask tell them to mine their own business.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

My sister lost her hair while undergoing chemo...

She would wear her head bald and sometimes wear a wig.

It only matters what YOU want. Do what makes you happy.

Some days she would just wear a beanie hat. 

She looked adorable any way she decided. 

We even got her a purple wig for when she was in a sassy mood - she’s loved that purple wig! It looks great!!!


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

It's entirely up to you, and more power to you whatever you decide. And I suggest you love yourself without vanity. I would apply a little oil and wear my bald head with pride and possibly a little more makeup to accentuate my lips, eyes, and brows. Whether you wear a wig or not, don't let anyone make you feel shame, and that includes you. Be proud whatever your decision. If anyone asks, just tell them "Oh don't worry about it." That's what I say when people ask dumb questions I don't care to answer. When people commented that I cut my long hair off (down to less than half an inch), I said "Yep, isn't it BEAUTIFUL!" I'd say the same of my bald head.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Beach123 said:


> My sister lost her hair while undergoing chemo...
> 
> She would wear her head bald and sometimes wear a wig.
> 
> ...


This is what my sister did in the same circumstances ... she had fun with it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If anyone is nosy enough to ask you is it your own hair tell them “of course it is,I paid for it”.
Good luck with your treatment I hope it works out fine for you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Like the old Lady Clairol television commercials used to extol, "Only her hairdresser knows for sure!" It's totally up to you whether to reveal that information to anyone!

Best of luck with your treatment, @NextTimeAround ~ and please know that my fervent prayers will always be flowing your way!*


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think people will be rude. I wonder sometimes if I do TMI.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

NextTimeAround said:


> The IV chemo this time made me lose my hair. I look just like a baby. My husband tells me that I have a very nicely shaped head.
> 
> I bought a wig over the holidays and it looks pretty nice on me. Should I admit to wearing a wig or just let them figure out? It's not too different from the way I was wearing my hair .... other than it's 2 or 3 inches longer.


My guess is you feel different on different days..be that person--no body's business what or why. Another guess is that your friends and family are all pulling for you to be strong, healthy, and happy--do what makes you happy. My friend wore beautiful scarves, maybe large hoop earrings, or more make-up--whatever she felt like on the day. I'm thinking wearing a wig as if it were normal might be tedious for you now, but many folks do just that.

Your attitude is more important than your appearance and plays a part in your healing...you can do this..pulling for you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> *I don't think people will be rude. I wonder sometimes if I do TMI.*


*Not at all, Sweetheart!*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would lend you my hair but there is damn little of it left and getting thinner daily!😉

Best wishes on your recovery and, if you are able, have as much fun as possible with your wigs or lack of them.

I would probably go bald myself with a full face and skull, temporary, tattoo.😈


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> The IV chemo this time made me lose my hair. I look just like a baby. My husband tells me that I have a very nicely shaped head.
> 
> I bought a wig over the holidays and it looks pretty nice on me. Should I admit to wearing a wig or just let them figure out? It's not too different from the way I was wearing my hair .... other than it's 2 or 3 inches longer.


I would go with what you feel like. Some people are very private about those things, others are not. I wouldn't bring it up if I didn't want to, but if someone said "I love your hair!" or "Your hair looks great!" I'd be more comfortable saying "Thanks, it's a wig! I love it too." than I would just saying "thanks." Other people say that's TMI, but when they lose their hair they can handle it the way they want.

Bottom line, it's really no one's business and it's really no big deal, so go with what feels best to you.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> I don't think people will be rude. I wonder sometimes if I do TMI.


That's what I kind of thought. I'm an open book about all things and some controlling people in my life will say "don't say that." "Don't tell people that." But unless it's for my safety, I've decided that I am who I am and unless I'm giving out information that puts me in danger, the world will just have to live with a LOT of I if they want to talk to me. Of course if you're more private, then don't feel obligated to share anything.

For example, I have this blue velvet dress I picked up at Goodwill one day for $3 dollars! I wore it at thanksgiving where there were several people I'd just met. Many women commented on how lovely it was and I told them thank you I love it too, would you believe I got this for #3.... It started some good conversations at the deals you can get at thrift shops.

If you're worried about sharing TMI, just watch people's reaction when you speak and be upbeat (as possible) about the situation. Don't launch into a long monologue about it if things get awkward.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Firstly, I send you all my prayers and best wishes that the chemo does all it is supposed to do and that you are cancer free for the rest of your life. I admire your courage and great attitude!

About your hair, most people know enough to not ask personal questions when they don't know the other person well. If someone comments on your hair hopefully it is to tell you how nice it looks. Just say "Thank you!" and proceed depending on how you feel at the moment. Strangers don't want to know personal information for the most part, while a friend will be OK with some added info.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

I think you should tell people it’s a wig if it makes you feel better. I mean, forget about them! Do what brings you peace of mind about this; it’s really none of their beeswax.

People are too tied to the notion that a woman has to conform to certain accepted physical standards in order to be considered “beautiful”. Hair is just some keratin and melanin; it doesn’t in and of itself make us the lovely ladies we are. 

I think your fella is a peach for focusing on the positive and telling you that you have a nicely shaped head (which I’m sure you do)! 

Me personally I think bald women are pretty hot. Youtube recently recommended I watch this video by Laura Mvula and I’m glad they did. It’s a great song with a great message sung by a beautiful drop-dead gorgeous woman proudly rocking a bald head!

Laura Mvula - That's Alright

No matter what you decide to do, I hope it goes smoothly. Wishing you strength, healing, and a full recovery. **** cancer!


----------

